# Creating Drama using shadows...



## Firemajic (Apr 25, 2019)

I have been playing with graphite powder...I love the drama in black and white photos and by using shadows to add drama...

This is graphite powder on watercolor paper... the second one is graphite and brown charcoal ...


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 28, 2019)

Juls, these are fantastic! Dark, multi-layered _(just like your poety...)

_





I love woods and you done my favorite gift of nature justice. There's a real haunt here. This would make for a great Visual Prompt!

Talent abounding! Laurie


----------



## escorial (Apr 28, 2019)

A fine medium to capture a dramatic scene of nature and the other element of ability must be admired...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 28, 2019)

Now, don't get me wrong. I love the graphite on watercolor, but this graphite and brown charcoal work is sublime. NICE!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 28, 2019)

Wow! Really nice, Juls.


----------



## Firemajic (May 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your comments so much... if you have not tried graphite powder, you should... you can use an ordinary pencil, with a nice long point, take a knife and scrape the lead over a piece of paper, this creates a fine powder, then smudge it all in with a paper towel... use your eraser to start erasing the long trunks of the trees, and start adding detail as you go... it is a blast and there are some really cool YouTube videos that will inspire your creativity


----------



## candicame (Jul 18, 2019)

I love it!  I need to get back into drawing, painting and whatnot.  It's so easy to let your creativity fall by the wayside.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 22, 2019)

Of course! What else would speak to Fire except charcoal?


----------



## Kajaxis (Jul 28, 2019)

If I could create art like that...

I'm basically echoing everyone else's statements here, but I adore both pieces. I like the use of charcoal in the bottom piece, but that top one is probably my favorite of the two. it's so haunting.


----------

